# Pictures of my two gs puppies at 4 months



## Marthar5 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi these are pictures of my two german shepherd puppies, Louie and Tangi


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very cute 
Two at 1 time you must have your hands full 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Awhhh!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cute pups!


----------



## Marthar5 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Puppy's at 6 months*

Puppys at 6 months the morning they were to be taken to the vet for their spay, or here desexed. I sat with both of them holding their paws praying that their surgery would go well and they will be alright whilst they were in the care of the vetinarians, as our puppy's had never been anywhere without me for the period of time they were to stay. A sad day as things went disastrous for the male the next day..so so sad for me and the puppy.


----------



## Marthar5 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes the puppy's are a handful, once I got into a routine feeding, toileting, exercising, showering, it was like what I would do for my baby's, the only difference is these little fellas have four legs, fur, and forever adoring smiley mug I can't get enough of.. just love them to death


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hate to ask but what happened ? "A sad day as things went disastrous for the male the next day..so so sad for me and the puppy.







"


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Such cute pups!
Hate to hear things did not go well. :-( That is sad and stressful for parent and pup! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marthar5 (Oct 24, 2013)

After the puppy's were spayed, they wore the Elizabethan collars to stop them from biting the stitches, that afternoon both puppy's were high and very drowsie, the female could only lie down, could not eat or drink, she would vomit which smelt like chemical's from the anaesthesia about twice that night, so she would climb on the couche, or my bed, which was unusual as the puppy's are only encouraged to sleep on the floor, but under the circumstances we allowed the puppy's to try keep comfortable. The male puppy would walk through the house following me as he is naturally clingy to me so he'd be crashing into things as you could imagine with the E Collar on, was so stressful to see as I had to try keep still so he wouldn't follow or walk around as he would crash to the ground exhausted. That night I slept with both of them just syringing water into their mouths, or holding the bowl up to them to drink from, sometimes they would drink and sometimes they couldn't. The next morning the male puppy was very aggressive toward his sister and our older dog, he would literally charge them and hard out snap bark and bite. Luckily he was always beside me I was able to grab him by his collar to settle him down. As the day drew into the evening my daughter had just finished a shower and was walking toward me not quite near me, the puppy lunged at her face, luckily she reacted fast enough for the puppy to miss, I jumped up grabbed the puppy but then he lunged back at her biting her left front thigh, I knew then something was definitely wrong, and we were in serious trouble. I held on to the puppy, called out to my eldest son which at that time came running in to hold the puppy, so I could tend to my daughter, my younger son seeing everything was hiding under the blankets at that time I told him to stay under and don't move till I bandaged my daughters leg then moved them (the young ones) into the car where they waited for me. So we had the male puppy held by my son in the lounge room, his sister puppy locked in my bedroom, the older dog outside in the yard, and my two young children in the car, what a mess. Thank god my husband had just returned home from work, lost amongst all this turmoil, I just said to him drive to the hospital, we were their, in the emergency ward, doctors, nurses, thanks for my tight bandaging and cold ice the blood had stopped completely, for the nurse to clean the wounds and put stitch type bandages on as they could not cover them with plasters as the dog bites would become infected, after all the commotion we all calmed down abit to take enough breaths to come right mind body and soul... My husband called the vetenarian and asked them if they were aware the puppy's would become aggressive after the surgery to attack, they said yes, sadly they did not tell me which exposed my children the other dogs and our poor male puppy to this unnecessary drama. My husband was very angry, so we had to organise for the male puppy to go live with my daughter and her boyfriend as he is originally their puppy, but because they both work I bought him up since he was 12 weeks old, that night he was howling to come inside to sleep, but because he was still in that aggressive mode, I decided to sleep outside that night with him, I had his bed made and just cuddled up beside him and he fell asleep all night till the morning. I called my daughter to come pick him up the next day she said the afternoon she would come, but I insisted she come that morning as his surgery was too much for him to lie around outside the house in the heat and with no one as he is a people puppy, not a loner. I sat outside on the trampoline and our male puppy under me waiting, when my daughter came he was waggling his tail and jumping up at her, he was happy, I was sad as I wished I had of known what to expect to prevent all this from happening, for 1) my daughter being biten and she loves this puppy and 2) of all puppy's I am closer to this puppy then the other two, as I feel for his situation, I call him the orphan, as he's one minute lives with us then with my daughter for a day, then back with us, he's also a big furry longhaired puppy, with the biggests smile, and forgiving nature of the 3 puppy's, even typing this brings tears to my eye's, never been so attached to a puppy ever in my life like this one, my daughter has not called to update me on how he's doing, I pray everyday he is gonna be all right, that's the whole story to our - my poor male puppy..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My guess is that, this was a reaction to being under the influence of medication, pain, surgery and the e-collar. It sounds like he is already doing better. I hope that is the end of this aggression. But maybe trying to raise and train two puppies as once is a bit much with a bunch of kids, and maybe it is best for all that he live with your daughter.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That's terrible, never had any kind of reaction from any of my dogs after being "fixed" just drowsy and sleepy for a bit. Hope all works out and things return to normal for you and your family.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Was he given a sedative? I read the side effects of the sedative we were given and one of them was indeed increased aggression

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marthar5 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Male Puppy affected after surgery*

They were both given something, as they had fur shaved off their left foot, possibly where it was administered. I know for the male puppy he would be best left with my daughter as they have no children to fuss around with, and therefore he wouldn't have to compete for attention. I have feed our male and female puppy with home cooked meals since 12 - 13 weeks old, and still continue to do so, the male is 6 mths and 30kg's longhaired fellow, and the sister is 23 kg's 6mths short haired missie. My daughter has had trouble feeding him dog sausage or dog biscuits. I tried to tell her if you could eat food with the exception of sugar, salt, garlic, certain veges, then only feed that to puppy, but if you can't stand the smell or look of puppy food, then don't feed him with it, straight forward logic, as far as I'm concerned, she responses to me "he's just a dog" and I say " that doesn't mean he doesn't like healthy food like us, or he's too dumb to know what good food is", so before he left I packed up his homecooked food in a container, and plan to visit him this weekend with his new batch of food, and fruit he likes, i.e, mangoes, grapes, nectarines, apples, bananan's as he has a sweet tooth.. my husband tell's me I'm not his mum but I don't care nor listen as I know otherwise, so that's my weekend planned, two day's away and counting.. :hug:


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Marthar5 said:


> They were both given something, as they had fur shaved off their left foot, possibly where it was administered. I know for the male puppy he would be best left with my daughter as they have no children to fuss around with, and therefore he wouldn't have to compete for attention. I have feed our male and female puppy with home cooked meals since 12 - 13 weeks old, and still continue to do so, the male is 6 mths and 30kg's longhaired fellow, and the sister is 23 kg's 6mths short haired missie. My daughter has had trouble feeding him dog sausage or dog biscuits. I tried to tell her if you could eat food with the exception of sugar, salt, garlic, certain veges, then only feed that to puppy, but if you can't stand the smell or look of puppy food, then don't feed him with it, straight forward logic, as far as I'm concerned, she responses to me "he's just a dog" and I say " that doesn't mean he doesn't like healthy food like us, or he's too dumb to know what good food is", so before he left I packed up his homecooked food in a container, and plan to visit him this weekend with his new batch of food, and fruit he likes, i.e, mangoes, grapes, nectarines, apples, bananan's as he has a sweet tooth.. my husband tell's me I'm not his mum but I don't care nor listen as I know otherwise, so that's my weekend planned, two day's away and counting.. :hug:


Just an FYI, grapes are toxic for dogs and can cause him to develop acute renal failure.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG, where to start. Please read the threads on raising two pups. Your daughter doesn't sound she is ready for a GSD.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm talking about a take home sedative. Not anesthesia administered for surgery. Did you crate them for the allotted time recommended? I know my boy was in a lot of pain despite the pain meds I gave him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

